# Egytian mantis nymph! (first time,might not work



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Well her name is manty and today I took her to band practise!












 

Dunno if i did i right.

-joh_jb1-


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

nope didnt :evil:


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Got it!!





















sorry about that, just figgured it out, hope you enjoy them  

-john_jb1-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

can she give me guitar lessons?


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

hahaha. maybe :wink: and its a she! haha, most women will get offended if you call em "he".

-john_jb1-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

I did say she


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

hahaha, soo you did! sorry lol wasn't concentrating too tired :? went bed at 4 and had to get up at 10 last night, haha.

-john_jb1-


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

what kind of guitar is that? I have a Checkmate Acoustic, yup really old, bet you never heard of it :lol: I want a new one but its expensive


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats a really rubbish one, it was only £100, but i use a good pedal, i use a VOX Tonelab SE, and I'm gonna get a new guitar, thinking on the lines of a Brian May red special.  

-john_jb1-

and no i haven't heard of that guitar!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

how much would 100 euros be in dollars


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Well £100 is about $201.75, so 100 Euros would be about $136.32 I guess

-john_jb1-


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

Today, EUR100.00 is about USD136.28.

http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?...=EUR&amp;to=USD


----------

